

Google.com/ebay redirects to adwords, why? - zengr
http://google.com/ebay

======
zengr

        curl http://www.google.com/ebay
        <HTML><HEAD><meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;charset=utf-8">
        <TITLE>301 Moved</TITLE></HEAD><BODY>
        <H1>301 Moved</H1>
        The document has moved
        <A HREF="https://adwords.google.com/select/main?cmd=Login&amp;sourceid=eBay">here</A>.
        </BODY></HTML>

